# thwack them on the field or ambush them on the trail to it??



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

seeing what other peoples thoughts are on this....

got a field that deer love to come out on in the evening....but do I arrow one on the field and risk not have them coming out on the field for awhile or would ambushing one on a trail to the field be better??


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Best place to do it is on the trail as they are coming into/ out of the field! Depending on morning or night hunt. This will ensure a more controlled shot, you will know where they are walking, instead of hoping they walk by in range in the field! I woulden't worry much about spooking the other deer. I have shot two deer from the same group in a matter of 10 minutes! On film even!


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

if you have a field corner that is two sides deer cover, check back in there. Many times that's a good spot to cover both a trail to the foodsource and the parallel trails that bucks often cruise to scent-check a field while staying in the cover.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I like to hunt the trails to the food source and not the food source. Because lets put it this way as you are out field dressing and tagging your deer you will be letting others know that you are at the food source if they are coming in from a different trail. So you could spook that food source or make the deer using it more tennative next time they use it. ie: very cautious when going into it.

I am sure others have different thoughts but that is just mine.


----------

